# Lenmar 1wb200



## Scum138 (Nov 21, 2020)

Picked up my first 5 gal of undercoater today after testing a gal and loved the way it works on new wood/mdf..

When I say “picked up” I should rephrase struggled to pick up, as I’ve never felt a heavier 5 gal of product in my life. I’m convinced they managed to put 10 gal in a pail somehow.

looking forward to seeing its use and limitations. Would love some feedback on any possible incompatibilities anyone has come across as well as any killer combos.. sprayed about 150sq ft of mdf today and it looks buttery after a light sand.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

make sure all the solids are off the bottom of the can. This product likes to stick to the bottom if they sit for a while.

do not put on heavy coats to try to fill in cracks, it won't dry properly.

we use it a lot under cabinetcoat


----------

